# my HOTMAIL account sending SPAM to contacts. how to stop???



## mobileman (Jul 8, 2011)

Dear Experts, 
pls guide me to stop SPAM mails, which is effected to my HOTMAIL account.
too much trouble that, automatically it sents some links to my contacts.

hardly waiting to get guidance

best

lovingly
mobileman


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 8, 2011)

Hello,
Have a look at this link- Google Answers: How to stop my hotmail address from being used to _send_ spam




 Spam Stop Hotmail


----------



## motobuntu (Jul 8, 2011)

Scan you PC for virus. 
Are you are using Outllook for mails?


----------



## Tech&ME (Jul 8, 2011)

*First* tell us your complete computer configuration.

*Second* tell us which Operating System you are using and which mail client you are using.


----------



## Scientia Wiz (Jul 8, 2011)

Try this link !


----------



## rajeevk (Jul 8, 2011)

Well, this happened with my Gmail account some days before.  What I did was that I deleted all my contacts and changed the password. Everything is good after that.


----------



## mrintech (Jul 8, 2011)

* STOP using Mail clients until you completely clean your PC from malware. Get KIS Trial from here: Free Antivirus: Trial Versions
* Change the password
* Write a Sorry Mail to all your contacts 

Be Happy


----------

